# Fr: alors que



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

Comment traduiriez vous ces phrases :

- J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture.
- Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table.
- J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital.

Et avec un nom défini :

- J'ai vu l'oiseau alors qu'il était sur une branche.
- J'ai visité Zaid alors qu'il était à l’hôpital.
- Il a frappé son frère alors qu'il était dans le bureau du directeur.

Merci.


----------



## Hemza

Bonjour, voici les traductions:

-رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
-قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
-زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة

"حيث أن" signifie "alors que". A noter que "حيث" employé *seul*, signifie "où". Je ne suis pas sûr, mais il me semble que "لما" peut également être employé pour dire "alors que". En tout cas, il existe en Arabe dialectal.

Avec un nom défini, il suffit simplement de rajouter la particule "ال" devant le nom concerné:

-رايت العصفور حيث ان كان على فرع
-زرت الى زايد حيث ان كان في المستشفة
-ضرب اخه حيث ان كان في مكتب المدير

Tu remarqueras que "zayd" ne prend pas d'article, car il s'agit d'un nom propre, c'est comme en Français . "Maktib" (bureau) ne prend pas non plus d'article, car ici, il est "attaché" à "al moudir", pour montrer le lien possessif: "maktib al moudir"


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Hemza said:


> Bonjour, voici les traductions:
> 
> -رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
> -قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
> -زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة
> 
> "حيث أن" signifie "alors que". A noter que "حيث" employé *seul*, signifie "où". Je ne suis pas sûr, mais il me semble que "لما" peut également être employé pour dire "alors que". En tout cas, il existe en Arabe dialectal.
> 
> Avec un nom défini, il suffit simplement de rajouter la particule "ال" devant le nom concerné:
> 
> -رايت العصفور حيث ان كان على فرع
> -زرت الى زايد حيث ان كان في المستشفة
> -ضرب اخه حيث ان كان في مكتب المدير
> 
> Tu remarqueras que "zayd" ne prend pas d'article, car il s'agit d'un nom propre, c'est comme en Français . "Maktib" (bureau) ne prend pas non plus d'article, car ici, il est "attaché" à "al moudir", pour montrer le lien possessif: "maktib al moudir"



J'assume qu'avec "حيث ان" tu veux dire "حيث أَنَّ" c'est ça ?


----------



## cherine

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il serait plus simple, et peut-être aussi plus correcte, de traduire le deuxième groupe de phrases avec le حال:


-رايت العصفور حيث ان كان على فرع
رأيت العصفور على فرع شجرة
رأيت العصفور وهو على فرع شجرة
-زرت الى زايد حيث ان كان في المستشفة
زرت زيدًا وهو في المستشفى
(attention, le verbe زار ne prend pas de préposition)
ضرب اخه حيث ان كان في مكتب المدير
ضرب أخاه وهو في مكتب المدير
et même ضرب أخاه في مكتب المدير

Pour le premier groupe:
رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
رأيت رجلاً في سيارته
قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
قتلت حشرة كانت على الطاولة
زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة
زرت مريضًا في المستشفى


----------



## Hemza

Crimson-Sky said:


> J'assume qu'avec "حيث ان" tu veux dire "حيث أَنَّ" c'est ça ?



Yes ^^


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense qu'il serait plus simple, et peut-être aussi plus correcte, de traduire le deuxième groupe de phrases avec le حال:
> 
> 
> -رايت العصفور حيث ان كان على فرع
> رأيت العصفور على فرع شجرة
> رأيت العصفور وهو على فرع شجرة
> -زرت الى زايد حيث ان كان في المستشفة
> زرت زيدًا وهو في المستشفى
> (attention, le verbe زار ne prend pas de préposition)
> ضرب اخه حيث ان كان في مكتب المدير
> ضرب أخاه وهو في مكتب المدير
> et même ضرب أخاه في مكتب المدير
> 
> Pour le premier groupe:
> رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
> رأيت رجلاً في سيارته
> قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
> قتلت حشرة كانت على الطاولة
> زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة
> زرت مريضًا في المستشفى



Oui, je suis désolé, j'ai fait ce avec quoi je connaissais. J'aurai dû penser tout simplement à "و هو/و هي" qui joue le rôle de "pendant qu'il/qu'elle". Je n'y ai même pas pensé


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord merci à vous tous pour vos interventions.



Hemza said:


> Bonjour, voici les traductions:
> 
> -رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
> -قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
> -زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة
> 
> "حيث أن" signifie "alors que". A noter que "حيث" employé *seul*, signifie "où". Je ne suis pas sûr, mais il me semble que "لما" peut également être employé pour dire "alors que". En tout cas, il existe en Arabe dialectal.



Ah je ne savais pas que "حيث أن" pouvait avoir le sens de "alors que". Oui je me dis la même chose pour "لما" et même إِذْ et finalement peut-être qu'on peut utiliser tous ce qui exprime la simultanéité comme بينما ou عندما.




Crimson-Sky said:


> J'assume qu'avec "حيث ان" tu veux dire "حيث أَنَّ" c'est ça ?





Hemza said:


> Yes ^^



Mais peut-on placer un verbe après أَنَّ ?




cherine said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pense qu'il serait plus simple, et peut-être aussi plus correcte, de traduire le deuxième groupe de phrases avec le حال:


Oui merci c'est bien vu, je pensai à cela, c'est pourquoi j'ai donné des exemples où le nom est défini.





cherine said:


> -رايت العصفور حيث ان كان على فرع
> رأيت العصفور على فرع شجرة
> رأيت العصفور وهو على فرع شجرة
> -زرت الى زايد حيث ان كان في المستشفة
> زرت زيدًا وهو في المستشفى
> (attention, le verbe زار ne prend pas de préposition)
> ضرب اخه حيث ان كان في مكتب المدير
> ضرب أخاه وهو في مكتب المدير
> et même ضرب أخاه في مكتب المدير


Merci pour les corrections.





cherine said:


> Pour le premier groupe:
> رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
> رأيت رجلاً في سيارته
> قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
> قتلت حشرة كانت على الطاولة
> زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة
> زرت مريضًا في المستشفى



Ici je crois mais j'en sui pas sûr ce ne sont pas des hâl puisque les noms sont indéfinis, dans ce cas je crois qu'ils sont adjectifs et je les traduirais comme ceci :

- J'ai vu un homme *qui* était dans sa voiture.
- Elle a tué un insecte *qui* était sur la table.
- J'ai visité un malade *qui* était à l’hôpital.

Pour la dernière j'ai un doute car peut-être que  في المستشفى est lié au verbe زرت et non au nom مريضًا. On aurait alors : J'ai visité un malade à l’hôpital.

Pour être sûr d'avoir le sens de "alors que" peut-on utilisé des connecteurs comme لما , إِذْ , بينما ou عندما.

Ou encore peut-être mieux : عَلَى/فِي حِينٍ ou فِي حِينٍ أنَّ ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci.


----------



## Bakr

أظن أنك كنت تبحث عن ترجمة
Alors que
في مثل هذه السياقات وفي هذه الجمل، أقترح 


- J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture.رأيت رجلا عندما/لمّا كان في سيارته 
- Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table.قتلت حشرة عندما/لمّا كانت فوق الطاولة
- J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital.زرت مريضا عندما/لمّا كان في المستشفى


- J'ai vu l'oiseau alors qu'il était sur une branche.رأيت العصفور عندما/لمّا كان على غصن شجرة
- J'ai visité Zaid alors qu'il était à l’hôpital.زرت زيدا عندما/لمّا كان في المستشفى
- Il a frappé son frère alors qu'il était dans le bureau du directeur.ضرب أخاه عندما/لمّا كان في مكتب المدير


----------



## Hemza

Alors "لما" existe bien en fu97a (je n'étais pas sûr).

"زرت" est lié à "مريضًا" et non pas à "المستشفى". Comme tu as dit, la traduction "mot à mot" serait "j'ai visité à un malade à l'hôpital".


----------



## zinger

Je crois que "عندما" ou "أثناء" sont le traduction dans ce contexte.


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Je sais pas si "alors que" ici est équivalente à "quand". Si on choisit "عندما", on aura : 
 - J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture = J'ai vu un homme quand il était dans sa voiture.
- Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table = Elle a tué un insecte quand il était sur la table.
- J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital = J'ai visité un malade quand il était à l’hôpital. 
(...)
Mais c'est pas le cas ; Ces phrases sont différentes. Je propose quand même cette traduction :
"*في وقت فيه*"
- J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture ~ *رأيت رجلا في وقت كان فيه في سيارته*
- Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table ~ *قتلت حشرة في وقت كانت فيه (الحشرة) على الطاولة*
- J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital ~ *زرت مريضا في وقت كان فيه في المستشفى*


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bakr said:


> أظن أنك كنت تبحث عن ترجمة
> Alors que
> في مثل هذه السياقات وفي هذه الجمل، أقترح
> 
> 
> - J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture.رأيت رجلا عندما/لمّا كان في سيارته
> - Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table.قتلت حشرة عندما/لمّا كانت فوق الطاولة
> - J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital.زرت مريضا عندما/لمّا كان في المستشفى
> 
> 
> - J'ai vu l'oiseau alors qu'il était sur une branche.رأيت العصفور عندما/لمّا كان على غصن شجرة
> - J'ai visité Zaid alors qu'il était à l’hôpital.زرت زيدا عندما/لمّا كان في المستشفى
> - Il a frappé son frère alors qu'il était dans le bureau du directeur.ضرب أخاه عندما/لمّا كان في مكتب المدير


Merci bien.



Hemza said:


> Alors "لما" existe bien en fu97a (je n'étais pas sûr).



Oui mais j'ai lu que le verbe après doit être au passé (al madhî). 

Et إِذْ peut être utilisé avec une phrase verbale ou nominale mais il donne aussi le sens du passé. Pour le futur il y a إذا.



Hemza said:


> "زرت" est lié à "مريضًا" et non pas à "المستشفى". Comme tu as dit, la  traduction "mot à mot" serait "j'ai visité à un malade à  l'hôpital".


Dans la phrase زرت مريضًا في المستشفى la shibhu-l-jumlah  في المستشفى peut être un adjectif de مريضًا et donc le sens serait je pense : J'ai visité un malade *qui* était à l’hôpital.

Si le mot était défini il faudrait je pense rajouter الذي comme ceci : زرت المريض الذي في المستشفى (J'ai visité* le* malade *qui* était à l’hôpital).



zinger said:


> Je crois que "عندما" ou "أثناء" sont le traduction dans ce contexte.



Il y a beaucoup de mots qui permettent d’exprimer la simultanéité :عِنْدَمَا - رَيْثَمَا - حِينَمَا - فِيمَا - بَيْنَمَا  - أَثْناء - لَمَّا* - *إِذْ/إِذَا...ا




Crimson-Sky said:


> Je sais pas si "alors que" ici est équivalente à "quand". Si on choisit "عندما", on aura :
> - J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture = J'ai vu un homme quand il était dans sa voiture.
> - Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table = Elle a tué un insecte quand il était sur la table.
> - J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital = J'ai visité un malade quand il était à l’hôpital.
> (...)


Je pense que عندما signifie "pendant que" je crois qu'en anglais on dit "while", l'usage de عندما dans le sens de "quand" ou "When" (en anglais) est je crois un usage moderne. Je crois que pour le sens de "quand" ou "When" on utilise en arabe classique : لَمَّا* - *إِذْ pour le passé et إِذَا pour le futur.

J'éspère que quelqu'un pourra confirmer ou corriger cette comprhénsion.



Crimson-Sky said:


> Je sais pas si "alors que" ici est équivalente à "quand". Si on choisit "عندما", on aura :
> - J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture = J'ai vu un homme quand il était dans sa voiture.
> - Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table = Elle a tué un insecte quand il était sur la table.
> - J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital = J'ai visité un malade quand il était à l’hôpital.
> (...)
> Mais c'est pas le cas ; Ces phrases sont différentes. Je propose quand même cette traduction :
> "*في وقت فيه*"
> - J'ai vu un homme alors qu'il était dans sa voiture ~ *رأيت رجلا في وقت كان فيه في سيارته*
> - Elle a tué un insecte alors qu'il était sur la table ~ *قتلت حشرة في وقت كانت فيه (الحشرة) على الطاولة*
> - J'ai visité un malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital ~ *زرت مريضا في وقت كان فيه في المستشفى*



Est-ce que cela ne semblera pas trop lourd pour un arabophone ?


----------



## Hemza

Ibn Nacer said:


> Dans la phrase زرت مريضًا في المستشفى la shibhu-l-jumlah  في المستشفى peut être un adjectif de مريضًا et donc le sens serait je pense : J'ai visité un malade *qui* était à l’hôpital.
> 
> Si le mot était défini il faudrait je pense rajouter الذي comme ceci : زرت المريض الذي في المستشفى (J'ai visité* le* malade *qui* était à l’hôpital).



Tu n'es pas obligé d'employer "الذي" dans ce genre de phrase, même si le sujet est défini. Tu peux également dire:

"زرت المريض و هو في المستشفى" c'est aussi correct, puisque "و هو" montre que le sujet est défini (ou plutôt, montre que tu parles de quelqu'un précisément, ici, le malade).

Par contre, si tu dis "يجب ان يذهب الى المدرسة التي امام داره" (il doit aller à l'école qui est en face de chez lui), tu es obligé d'utiliser "التي" qui se traduit en Français par "qui", tandis que dans mon exemple précédent, "و هو" signifie "qui" ou "alors qu'il".

(excuse moi si mes explications semblent confuses)


----------



## Crimson-Sky

Ibn Nacer said:


> Est-ce que cela ne semblera pas trop lourd pour un arabophone ?



Comment lourd ? Désolé je comprends pas.


----------



## Hemza

Crimson-Sky said:


> Comment lourd ? Désolé je comprends pas.



He/she is asking that if it's said in this way, if it won't be too cumbersome for an native Arabic speaker. .


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hemza said:


> Tu n'es pas obligé d'employer "الذي" dans ce genre de phrase, même si le sujet est défini. Tu peux également dire:
> 
> "زرت المريض و هو في المستشفى" c'est aussi correct, puisque "و هو" montre que le sujet est défini (ou plutôt, montre que tu parles de quelqu'un précisément, ici, le malade).
> 
> Par contre, si tu dis "يجب ان يذهب الى المدرسة التي امام داره" (il doit aller à l'école qui est en face de chez lui), tu es obligé d'utiliser "التي" qui se traduit en Français par "qui", tandis que dans mon exemple précédent, "و هو" signifie "qui" ou "alors qu'il".
> 
> (excuse moi si mes explications semblent confuses)


Non c'est clair j'ai compris ce que tu veux dire, dans ce cas on aura un hâl et non une phrase relative. Et je traduirais avec "alors que" plutôt qu'avec "qui" : J'ai visité le malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital. Parce qu'avec le hâl il y a une simultanéité : le malade était à l'hôpital quand/au moment où je l'ai visité.

En tous cas merci pour les explications.



Crimson-Sky said:


> Comment lourd ? Désolé je comprends pas.





Hemza said:


> He/she is asking that if it's said in this way, if it won't be too cumbersome for an native Arabic speaker. .


Merci pour la traduction.


PS : Peut-on aussi utiliser عَلَى/فِي حِينٍ ou فِي حِينٍ أنَّ ?


----------



## Hemza

Ibn Nacer said:


> Non c'est clair j'ai compris ce que tu veux dire, dans ce cas on aura un hâl et non une phrase relative. Et je traduirais avec "alors que" plutôt qu'avec "qui" : J'ai visité le malade alors qu'il était à l’hôpital. Parce qu'avec le hâl il y a une simultanéité : le malade était à l'hôpital quand/au moment où je l'ai visité.
> 
> En tous cas merci pour les explications.
> 
> Oui!! C'est tout à fait ça, c'est parce que ça se fait simultanément (malade à l'hôpital, visite au même moment).
> 
> De rien .
> 
> Je connais " فِي حِينٍ أنَّ", mais pas l'autre. En tout cas, c'est utilisable (pour celui que je connais)
> 
> 
> Merci pour la traduction.
> 
> 
> PS : Peut-on aussi utiliser عَلَى/فِي حِينٍ ou فِي حِينٍ أنَّ ?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hemza said:


> Bonjour, voici les traductions:
> 
> -رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
> -قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
> -زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة
> 
> "حيث أن" signifie "alors que". A noter que "حيث" employé *seul*, signifie "où". Je ne suis pas sûr, mais il me semble que "لما" peut également être employé pour dire "alors que". En tout cas, il existe en Arabe dialectal.



Je viens de tomber sur ce lien : http://www.almaany.com


On voit que لَمّا et حَيْثُ أنّ peuvent avoir le sens de whereas, while, when... Mais je ne sais pas si c'est un usage moderne. Par contre il me semble qu’après أنّ on doit avoir un nom et non un verbe, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Hemza

Ibn Nacer said:


> Je viens de tomber sur ce lien : http://www.almaany.com
> 
> 
> On voit que لَمّا et حَيْثُ أنّ peuvent avoir le sens de whereas, while, when... Mais je ne sais pas si c'est un usage moderne. Par contre il me semble qu’après أنّ on doit avoir un nom et non un verbe, qu'en penses-tu ?



Effectivement, après " أنّ", c'est un nom qui doit apparaitre, mais lorsque "أنّ" est employé seul je crois. Comme dans: "أُرِيدُ *أَنْ* آكُلَ" (je veux manger). Je veux dire qu'avec "كان/كانت", on a déjà un nom, puisque ça désigne un sujet. En l'occurence, le verbe d'état, (ici "كان/كانت "= il était/elle était) remplace le sujet, car il contient le pronom personnel, ce n'est pas comme en Français, où l'on est obligé d'employé "alors qu'il/alors qu'elle", en Arabe, avec "حيث أن كان/كانت" on sait déjà que l'on parle d'un sujet et donc d'un nom.


Ceci n'est qu'une hypothèse de ma part et je suis désolé si mes explications sont confuses


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hemza said:


> Effectivement, après " أنّ", c'est un nom qui doit apparaitre, mais lorsque "أنّ" est employé seul je crois. Comme dans: "أُرِيدُ *أَنْ* آكُلَ" (je veux manger). Je veux dire qu'avec "كان/كانت", on a déjà un nom, puisque ça désigne un sujet. En l'occurence, le verbe d'état, (ici "كان/كانت "= il était/elle était) remplace le sujet, car il contient le pronom personnel, ce n'est pas comme en Français, où l'on est obligé d'employé "alors qu'il/alors qu'elle", en Arabe, avec "حيث أن كان/كانت" on sait déjà que l'on parle d'un sujet et donc d'un nom.
> 
> 
> Ceci n'est qu'une hypothèse de ma part et je suis désolé si mes explications sont confuses


Merci. C'est vrai que certains disent qu'une phrase qui commence par kâna est une phrase nominale or après "أنّ" on doit avoir une phrase nominale donc c'est peut-être correcte ? Kâna est ses semblables feraient exception ? Sinon une alternative je pense serait d'ajouter un pronom suffixe, non ?

Exemples :



Hemza said:


> Bonjour, voici les traductions:
> 
> -رأيت راجل حيث أن كان في سيارته
> -قتلت حشرة حيث أن كانت على الطاولة
> -زرت الى حد مريض حيث أن كان في المستشفة




-رأيت رجلا حيث أَنَّهُ كان في سيارته
-قتلت حشرة حيث أنَّهَا كانت على الطاولة
-زرت الى حد مريض حيث أَنَّهُ كان في المستشفة

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## cherine

Ibn Nacer said:


> -رأيت رجلا حيث أَنَّهُ كان في سيارته
> -قتلت حشرة حيث أنَّهَا كانت على الطاولة
> -زرت الى حد مريض حيث أَنَّهُ كان في المستشفة
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Je pense que ces phrases sont incorrectes. حيث أن introduit souvent une explication, c'est un peu comme "par ce que" plus que comme "alors que".


----------



## Ibn Nacer

cherine said:


> Je pense que ces phrases sont incorrectes. حيث أن introduit souvent une explication, c'est un peu comme "par ce que" plus que comme "alors que".


C'est vrai que je n'ai pas vu d'exemple mais dans les messages que tu as supprimés j'avais posté ceci :


Ici : http://www.almaany.com mon trouve ceci : 


> لَمّا ( الجذر:  - المجال:  ) : حَيْثُ أنّ
> 
> whereas, considering that, inasmuch as, since, as, because, in view of the fact that



Il y a donc le sens dont tu parles mais il y a aussi "whereas" qui je crois signifie "alors que", non ?

Je ne sais pas d'où il sorte cela...


----------



## Bakr

> Je pense que ces phrases sont incorrectes. حيث أن introduit  souvent une  explication, c'est un peu comme "par ce que" plus que comme  "alors que".



*Cherine* à raison !



Ibn Nacer said:


> C'est vrai que je n'ai pas vu d'exemple mais  dans les messages que tu as supprimés j'avais posté ceci :
> 
> 
> Ici : http://www.almaany.com mon trouve ceci :
> 
> 
> Il y a donc le sens dont tu parles mais il y a aussi "whereas" qui je crois signifie "alors que", non ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas d'où il sorte cela...





> رأيت رجلا حيث أَنَّهُ كان في سيارته
> قتلت حشرة حيث أنَّهَا كانت على الطاولة
> زرت الى حد مريض حيث أَنَّهُ كان في المستشفة



Le dictionnaire n'est pas un traducteur, il y a des subtilités. Je ne  peux pas expliquer pourquoi mais ma première impression c'est que حيث  est souvent pour le lieu et non pas pour le temps !
On peut qualifier ces phrases par جمل ركيكة !


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bakr said:


> Le dictionnaire n'est pas un traducteur, il y a des subtilités. Je ne peux pas expliquer pourquoi mais ma première impression c'est que حيث est souvent pour le lieu et non pas pour le temps !
> On peut qualifier ces phrases par جمل ركيكة !


Oui tu as raison, à la base c'est pour le lieu, c'est pour ça que parfois je demande si c'est valable en arabe classique ou en arabe moderne car on sait qu'il y a des évolutions. D'ailleurs Chérine dit elle-même qu'il y a un autre sens : "...حيث أن _introduit souvent une explication, c'est un peu comme "par ce que..._".

En fait j'ai vu que من حيث إن/أن peut servir à exprimer la cause : puisque, étant donné que...

Et بحيث peut exprimer le but : de telle sorte que, de telle manière que, de sorte que, pour, afin que...

Mais je ne sais pas si cette usage est correcte et répandu, c'est une question difficile.

J'ai trouvé ce lien : http://www.okaz.com.sa/new/Issues/20120715/Con20120715517615.htm mais j'ai du mal à comprendre, si quelqu'un peut expliquer c'est bienvenue, merci.


----------



## Bakr

Ibn Nacer said:


> En fait j'ai vu que من حيث إن/أن peut servir à exprimer la cause : puisque, étant donné que...
> 
> Et بحيث peut exprimer le but : de telle sorte que, de telle manière que, de sorte que, pour, afin que...
> 
> Mais je ne sais pas si cette usage est correcte et répandu, c'est une question difficile.



Oui, c'est correct.



> J'ai trouvé ce lien : http://www.okaz.com.sa/new/Issues/20120715/Con20120715517615.htm mais j'ai du mal à comprendre, si quelqu'un peut expliquer c'est bienvenue, merci.


Il n'y a rien à comprendre ! Le texte est sans profondeur et plein de fautes...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bakr said:


> Oui, c'est correct.
> 
> 
> Il n'y a rien à comprendre ! Le texte est sans profondeur et plein de fautes...


Ok, merci bien.


----------

